# San Diego Metro Pigeon Club



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The San Diego will be having a meeting and show the first saturday in FEBRUARY (5 FEB.) If you can make it you are welome to stop by and visit with us. You may like to take a look at our web site, www.sdmpc.org Meeting location LINDA VISTA RECREATION CENTER,7064 Levant st.,San Diego,Ca.,92113. Time 12 noon* GEORGE


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I think I may come out to that. About how long does the meet ussualy last?


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Greetings George. Is it only a meeting or are you guys showing something?!

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pip Logan said:


> I think I may come out to that. About how long does the meet ussualy last?


*Hi PIP, We will be there up to 4 oclock but we have people comming in and out as they wish. There will be a lot of Fan tails in the show,there will be other birds shown I bring some of my owls and some of the show racers and homers * GEORGE


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there a cost to get in? Will someone be there to talk to about becoming a member?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

smoqa said:


> Greetings George. Is it only a meeting or are you guys showing something?!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


*Hi Joe short meeting and then a show.The local fan tail people (SOUTHERN CAL.) will be showing birds and other members will be showing other breeds.* GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pip Logan said:


> Is there a cost to get in? Will someone be there to talk to about becoming a member?


*All our shows are free, yes if you are intersted in joining someone can talk to you. We use no strong arming. stop by I would like to meet you.Bring the family we have members that bring their childern*GEORGE


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Great. I'll do my best to stop by since I live close to the meeting place and maybe bring the wife too. We wanted to go to the NPA show but couldn't due to a very busy week.

Also, what time does it start/end?

Joe


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

george simon said:


> *All our shows are free, yes if you are intersted in joining someone can talk to you. We use no strong arming. stop by I would like to meet you.Bring the family we have members that bring their childern*GEORGE


Thanks George, I'll see you than!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, George, for all your efforts to support the pigeon fancy! It's a bit far for me to go to attend a San Diego Metro meeting, but I'm going to one of these days just for the fun of it! I've been to a number of LAPC meetings over the years (also a wicked drive for me) and thoroughly enjoyed them.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Thank you, George, for all your efforts to support the pigeon fancy! It's a bit far for me to go to attend a San Diego Metro meeting, but I'm going to one of these days just for the fun of it! I've been to a number of LAPC meetings over the years (also a wicked drive for me) and thoroughly enjoyed them.
> 
> Terry


*Maybe you could come down and give a short talk about Pigeon Talk. By the way did you talk to the FERAL PIGEON CLUB guy at the National ?*GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> *Maybe you could come down and give a short talk about Pigeon Talk. By the way did you talk to the FERAL PIGEON CLUB guy at the National ?*GEORGE


Yes, I did talk to the Feral Pigeon Guy at great length. I'm still thinking about how this all might benefit feral pigeons and people, but I was impressed with the guy .. he was pretty much no bull****.

I would love to come down there George and just talk to you all about what I do and bring some "samples" .. no stealing from the samples without permission .. meaning bring a lot of rescued birds and just see the reactions .. also would love to talk about Pigeon-Talk. 

Let me get a bit better adjusted here and we will see.

PLEASE tell the San Diego Metro Club what an AWESOME job they did with the show. It was marvelous!

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Just want to remind you all that next saturday we at the METRO CLUB will have our meeting* GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the reminder, George. I know that I can't make that meeting as we're doing another garage sale thing to raise money for the birds next Saturday.

Terry


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

George,

What time does it start?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

smoqa said:


> George,
> 
> What time does it start?


*12 NOON -short meeting and show to follow.One of the area fantail clubs is holding their show, with our show,so one can expect a fair amount of fantails.I hope to bring my national ITALIAN OWL winner. I also may have some birds to sell hope to see you all there.* GEORGE


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I won't make this one. When do u guys meet next?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pip Logan said:


> I won't make this one. When do u guys meet next?


*Hi PIP, sorry that you can't make this meeting, the next meeting will be in April if there is any change in that I will post it * GEORGE


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks man! I was planning on this go around but the Mrs. has to work and my daughter isent feeling to good so I'll be home with her.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll do my best to show up!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well the meeting went well, the fantail people has about 70 birds and a good show for the local fantail club. We had a fair turn out of people but many of our members did not bring birds as they thought it was to be a fan tail only thing.We still had afew other birds in our show as this was realy two shows in one. The METRO club and the FANTAIL. JOE (SMOQA) of PT stopped by and we had a nice talk. There were other new people that came by that heard about us at the National. Our next meeting and club show will be in APRIL hope to see you all there.Ithink that Joe took some pictures.* GEORGE


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

George,

Thanks for the invite and for introducing me to a few folks there. I absolutely loved your Italian owls. The blue bar and ice check were amazing  

I only took a few quick pics.  If I got any good ones I'll post them here later tonight. 

Thanks again. It was fun. Hopefully more of us from PT can show up at the next meeting.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

George's blue bar


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

George's ice check


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

What a pity that I couldn't come to the show. I won't miss the next show


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Please, please keep me posted on the next one!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pip Logan said:


> Please, please keep me posted on the next one!


* PIP' I will keep you all up to date on the meetings / shows of the METRO CLUB* GEORGE


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks George!


----------

